# You've just been given an 8 week old puppy . . . Create-A-Training Schedule



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Create a training schedule/regiment for a dog from 8 weeks old through adulthood. Include the ideal time for implementing new techniques into the regiment.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Are you asking for the ideal crating schedule?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> Are you asking for the ideal crating schedule?


I think they are asking what order to train commands and stuff like that.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

The ideal training schedule/regiment is what ever works best for your pup. Every one is an individual. What I do with my 8 week old puppy probably wouldn't work for most other people because my lifestyle is different then theirs, I have different goals, and they don't have my Mako 

The best I can come up with is - do as many short sessions as you can fit in during your day that your dog will tolerate and implement new techniques into the regiment when your dog is ready for them


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

For me, I don't do any obedience training till at least 9 months to a year. Before that, all that is done is play and setting expectations. Bond with your dog first through play, then they will be more receptive in obedience not the other way around.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, I'll bite LOL 

From DAY ONE I taught my dogs what I wanted from them (had I waited til they were 9 months, I probably would have given them away!)

BUT, it was little things, in spurts. 

Sit was a piece of cake!

When we were in the house she was attached to me a with a leash while I moved around the kitchen, living room, etc. This way she learned to follow me. 

If I was going to be sitting down, I would give her a toy to play with, and would interact with her. 

When we went for walks I started working on her commands then too ... we would walk, stop and I would say sit. If she didn't, then I would show her what I meant, and then praise. 

I incorporated every single thing I wanted her to be able to do as an adult dog into mini training sessions all the time. 

BY 8 months she was trained in about 15 commands both on and off leash. (She was NOT bomb proof in stay off leash in a park with squirrels til she was about 2 LOL)


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Alright, so I just got her. 8 weeks old. 

What is the FIRST thing you train your puppies? How long do you work on it and what's the next thing you train the puppy?


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

If you're not familiar with training, the first thing to do is find a local qualified trainer. Then you can go from there. They will show you techniques to train with and if you have trouble they can help. Id there are gaps, they can see them.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats!

I'd probably just work on bonding first. Keep sessions short and fun, I want most interactions with me to be positive for a new puppy. Also whether or not you are training your puppy you are training your puppy. Ever interaction is giving them info and they are learning from it. If they are awake they are learning.


A lot depends on the puppy. Some will take to training right from the get go and others may need more time to adjust and feel comfortable. Each dog learns at their own pace, moving them on too quickly result in a lack of understanding and moving on too slow can cause boredom. There is no train behavior X for this amount of time formula. 


Potty and crate training would probably be my initial focus along with laying the foundation for a good recall. I don't train one behavior at a time, I'm usually training a couple different ones to keep things interesting.


There are loads of training books and websites out there. Go read up and decide what method you like and make sure you understand how and why it works. Most decent books are going to at least briefly cover the scientific reasons behind why and how certain methods work. 


I also agree that finding a good trainer or at least taking some classes is a very good idea if you aren't sure about what you are doing or where to start. Also if you got your puppy from a reputable breeder they would be more than willing to answer training questions and help you out with your new puppy.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Moving completely at the pace driven by the puppy (in terms of comfort, confidence, physical capability) I would focus on potty training, crate training, engaging in play with me, and introducing to stuff like different surfaces and environments, noises (but don't over do this unless you know what you are doing), to some extent people but they don't have to play with her, just be around her. If she is comfortable, get the people to wear glasses, hats, hoodies, have canes and walk shuffling. Kids too, if she is comfortable with this. Sit, down stay can wait a bit. Sit is pretty easy but don't let your expectations get too high with specifics training. I would say start that a bit later and really focus on engagement play.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

DutchKarin said:


> Moving completely at the pace driven by the puppy (in terms of comfort, confidence, physical capability) I would focus on potty training, crate training, engaging in play with me, and introducing to stuff like different surfaces and environments, noises (but don't over do this unless you know what you are doing), to some extent people but they don't have to play with her, just be around her. If she is comfortable, get the people to wear glasses, hats, hoodies, have canes and walk shuffling. Kids too, if she is comfortable with this. Sit, down stay can wait a bit. Sit is pretty easy but don't let your expectations get too high with specifics training. I would say start that a bit later and really focus on engagement play.


She has a good grasp of "sit", "down" and "up" - soon I will begin to teach her stay, she walks on a leash well

What's your method of potty training? She's almost 9 weeks weeks


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think this is a great thread .It wouldbe away for people who have never trained a puppy to get ideas and a time frame on how to train. So Ill bite although no puppy in the last 15 years . Im a little rusty.
Daisy started w/ sit as soon as her first full day. She was onleash and in the care as soon as the vet gave the all clear. I like the idea of tying the leash to you like Kyliegh staed. We used a crate w/ Daisy and Lucky.

Potty training w/ Daisy was like torture until she was about 14 weeks old and then she got it. I remeber standing in the rain w/ her coming back in putting her in her crate then waiting 15 minutes and taking her back out and she didnt do anything and then I had her sitting while I opened the crate and she went then. We started when she was 9 or ten weeks old.So it took about a month to 6 weeks.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

From the moment I bring my puppy home I start training. I just make sure I use the pup to create the pace and I don't force more on the pup than it's able to handle. I make sure it's always fun and that I'm building a solid foundation for the pup. 

Potty training starts day one.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Phoey. It depends on the pup. Really does. Their rate of learning, their attention span, their drives.


----------



## suejoh (Apr 13, 2015)

So much to teach your puppy.
Look at me
Bite gently.
Don't bite me - this one is major at the moment so I can clip her toenails. Not there yet but she has cut her back paw so this should advance the cause although a total pain as she has to stay in.
Don't bite Briar's ears or chase the cat - this is nowhere.
Sit, Down, Stand - Good
Potty training - also good (she is 15 weeks) but she does not have the run of the house. Only the kitchen.
Stay in crate quietly. Good.
Water is fun. She agrees absolutely.
Sit while waiting for your dinner (don't jump up) - just about got it.

I find the sit, stand, touch my hand etc training which I do with food is a lot of fun. She enjoys it and it helps to calm her and focus her on me.
The other things are part of being a good companion and they suddenly become necessary as you go along such as not biting is top of the agenda now so that I can clip her toenails.

I also think a training schedule or diary is a really good idea. I keep trying but I am rubbish at making a plan. It really helps though to ensure you set something up and work through the stages.

Must go - puppy chewing furniture - she needs distraction


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Along with all the other things people have mentioned is that now is the time to teach your puppy to let you touch it all over, look in the ears, look at the teeth, spread the toes and paw pads gently and look between them, rub the belly. Click each toe nail with your nail to get them used to having their toes handled and get ready for a nail trimming. Get the puppy used to a soft brushing - great time for bonding. These are all things you can do every day. Also practice getting eye attention from the pup. A clicker will help with this. As soon as the pup looks at you, click and praise. This builds a good responsive behavior set. Recall is the most important thing you can teach - it can save a dogs life.


----------

